

Show HN: My first RoR project. Domain appraisal engine - redmaverick
http://www.DomainMongrel.com
This is my first Show HN: post. Domain Mongrel calculates the worth of a website/domain name based on different factors like popularity, length, search volume, dictionary, etc.
======
flexd
It's dead for me.

NoMethodError in SearchController#search

undefined method `[]' for nil:NilClass

[http://www.domainmongrel.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&domai...](http://www.domainmongrel.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&domain=google.com&commit=Appraisal)

~~~
redmaverick
It stopped working suddenly! I just restarted the server. Hopefully everything
should be ok.

~~~
travisp
I'm still getting "undefined method `[]' for nil:NilClass" in
"lib/modules/google_count.rb:22:in `search_count'"

~~~
dpritchett
I'm going to guess that your Google API parser is being rate limited thanks to
the traffic volume you're seeing. Try adding some logging to that piece.

Also, you are running an outdated version of Rails that needs a security
patch.

Great look for a first Rails project though, keep plugging away! Remember that
most people aren't lucky enough to have popularity break their app ;)

 _Edit for code sample_ :

    
    
        Rails.logger.info " * Hitting Google now: #{your_google_parser.response.inspect}"
    

Redeploy, then:

    
    
       heroku logs -tail
    

_Second edit for Google API advice_ :

From what I remember the GDATA APIs have not-entirely-documented rate limits.
One naive solution I wrote in the past merely waited one second between
sequential requests. This will obviously impact your app's responsiveness, so
you'll want to figure out another strategy once you get it back up. Also, once
you implement your rate limiting you still might have to wait ten minutes or
so before Google lets you back in.

~~~
redmaverick
You guessed it right... unfortunately, this will end up killing my break on hn
:( I will try to increase google rate limits

~~~
dpritchett
Try faking the Google piece for now (maybe only on every other request?) to
get the app up and running again. You can legitimately fix it after the
traffic dies down.

Edit: You got muted down to the 4th page, at #130 something down from the top
30. Probably the victim of some flagging or a moderator. Sorry.

------
mrThe
<http://www.domainmongrel.com/search?domain[]=> duuude. Run app in production
mode, to avoid this page with debug info. And add some filtration for input
data.

~~~
mrThe
Also, precompile assets:
[http://guides.rubyonrails.org/asset_pipeline.html#in-
product...](http://guides.rubyonrails.org/asset_pipeline.html#in-production)

~~~
xutopia
That would happen automatically by running in production mode.

------
Inversechi
I like it :) Some pointers...

\- Validation on the input form

\- HTML looks like it's been generated in some WYSIWYG editor... Have a read
over this: <http://learn.shayhowe.com/advanced-html-css/>

~~~
redmaverick
thanks :-) I did the html with a lot of <br/> statements and ad hoc CSS. I
need to learn how to do this more professionally. Thanks for the link.

------
byoung2
_The Domain domainmongrel.com is valued at: $0.01_ You should give yourself
more credit! I'm guessing you pull whois data, PageRank, Compete, MozRank, and
Alexa data, and use that to score the domain?

~~~
redmaverick
exactly! Alexa Rank and also I applied some linear regression, Zipf power law
with R language. R is really cool!!

~~~
fekberg
I "valued" two of my domains one that has a lot of visitis and one that does
not, the one that does not seemed to get higher valued because it was a .com
address.

Looking forward to see the code on github, thanks for sharing.

------
itsmeduncan
Should the action of the button be 'Appraise' instead of 'Appraisal'?

~~~
redmaverick
Yeah! It should be 'Appraise' or 'Go', thanks for pointing it out.

------
volkanvardar
It says that my domain (<http://vv20.com>) worth $64K cant understand why.
[http://www.domainmongrel.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&domai...](http://www.domainmongrel.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&domain=vv20.com&commit=Appraisal)

------
redmaverick
It is down :( :( I really appreciate the good will of the hn community. Any
tips on what went wrong.

~~~
egze
Care to post how you set it up? It seems that the app was running in
development mode.

~~~
redmaverick
yeah I ran it in development mode. I tried running it with rails server -e
production -p 80 but it did not work.

------
redmaverick
This is my first Show HN post and also my first HackerNews submission. Please
leave feedback.

~~~
hisyam
It doesn't work for me. I tried google.com but it throws a Rails error page.

------
ragnarr
" NoMethodError in SearchController#search "...

------
brador
What tools and methods did you use to make that logo? I like the style.

~~~
redmaverick
I used MS paint. I don't remember the exact font. Image I got from google
search.

~~~
jvc26
I assume it is a CC-Licensed image?

~~~
rk0567
No, it isn't :(
([http://www.clipartof.com/portfolio/patrimonio/illustration/r...](http://www.clipartof.com/portfolio/patrimonio/illustration/retro-
woodcut-angry-dog-over-red-rays-1096407.html))

------
fekberg
Got some code to show?

The UTF-8 "check" in the URL was pretty cool.

~~~
redmaverick
Thanks for the comment! I have a github account. I will upload it there and
paste the link here.

~~~
capsicum
that would be cool, would love to see how it works

------
kidgorgeous
dead here. This might be of particular interest to a hacker though:
_csrf_token: "nVpKIc5NEHWvddNf5r3Hrzo/4KsB2+1BAVlOk3IY1Mw=" session_id:
"e771d56b3c20aff090dc76b3e994fc5e"

------
bdfh42
anything .co.uk looks to be worth 0 so .com centric?

~~~
fekberg
> "The Domain google.co.uk is valued at: $0.00"

> "The Domain google.com is valued at: $2,009,961,449.08"

